# Has anyone trained with Jesse Dalton/Upbeat K9?



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm looking to start back up with working my boy around other dogs in a controlled atmosphere. I did some web searching etc and his name came up. His reviews look good and I like that he will use a method that best suits the dog. 

I need more exposure than what I'm willing to give me and my boy on our own. I was out with a NW classmate training on our own at tractor supply parking lot. She suggested going in to do an interior search. It should not have been a problem for me. We went in to scout a good quiet area, she offer to play look-out for me, the store wasn't busy and I chickened out. I don't know why other than I saw a woman go in with her nice well behaved lab, than come out and leave.

So back to training I go and any thoughts of this trainer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

No but have heard great things about this guy:

Scott Dunmore Dog Training | Boston MA


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Thecowboysgirl, I just did a quick check of the link and saved it. Would love to be able to take a walk in the woods with others. I do know that my boy really isn't/wouldn't be any big deal for an experienced trainer. I just have to get past myself and need more work.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Scott Dunmore was "highly recommended" by a nationally known trainer. I haven't met him but the recommendation was pretty good. Hope he can help you.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Scott Dunmore was "highly recommended" by a nationally known trainer. I haven't met him but the recommendation was pretty good. Hope he can help you.


Thecowboysgirl, thanks tons! I was able to reach him via phone this am and he had some time to talk. The discussion went great and he asked me to email him with the info discussed so he could get back to me as he had to get to his class.

I'm just amazed at the timing of all of this. I have to get my boy out now as he's getting antsy but had to let you know right away:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Wonderful! Good luck!

Based on the person who recommended him and what his website says, I'd expect him to be someone who really understands this breed.


----------

